# Tiger and Tim Tebow paired at AT&T Pro Am



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

I think this is a good pairing, they both have winning mentalities. Also, as you can see in the video, Tim tebow has a good swing. Hope he would bring his comeback magic with him. 

Tiger Woods and Tim Tebow paired at AT&T Pro-Am? - CBSSports.com


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Paired together or not, I hope they play well. That's about all I have to say about that.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Tiger is paired with Tony Romo. If I understood what was reported, Tebow didn't commit to the tournament by the time when they wanted to make the pairings.


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

DennisM said:


> Tiger is paired with Tony Romo. If I understood what was reported, Tebow didn't commit to the tournament by the time when they wanted to make the pairings.


Yeah, read that too. Well that's two very controversial players. One from NFL the other is from Golf.


----------

